# Identification of Lizard in Lamington National Forest



## blackgnuzu (Mar 15, 2016)

Came across this lizard in Lamington National Forest (SE QLD) this weekend. At first I thought (and maybe correctly) that it was a juvenile blue tongue lizard. The shape, striping and tongue color (blue) were all consistent with what I know of the reptile. BUT, the tongue was forked and quickly waved up and down (like a snake's). Does anyone know what species this lizard is?

AND... I have hiked Lamington many times. Although I would think this one has been spotted before, does the discovery of new species of reptiles happen often?


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 15, 2016)

Cyclodomorphus gerrardii or the Pink tongued skink. The banding and body shape are typical of this species. Nice find!

It wouldn't be forked, that's for sure. It's not a monitor and they are the only lizard with forked tongues. Cool that you found one with a blue tongue, I'm pretty sure with age it gets pinker.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 15, 2016)

Sometimes these guys have a slightly bifurcated tongue, nothing like a monitor's tongue but definitely two lobes at the end. They seem to be mostly crepuscular or nocturnal - don't see them about during the day.

Jamie


----------



## blackgnuzu (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks! The tongue was definitely blue and split. It was protruding I'm guessing to sense things the same way a snake's does (Did the fast wiggle and retreat).

It was actually hiding under a cap of a dead mushroom which I saw move as I walked by. I took a few more steps then returned, the lizard had crawled on out by the time I got back. I GPSed the place I saw it(!). Thanks again!


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 16, 2016)

Has anyone actually noticed the length and very slow taper of the tail it is actually longer than it's body and the shape and size of the hind feet, the toes look exceptionally long and splayed, years ago when we were researching BTS's for my son to own 1 we were told the tail should be 2/3 the size of the body with a fast smooth taper....... From the rear legs to the tip of the tail it just doesn't look BTS to me, unless they are diff in SE QLD, can someone comment on this. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 16, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> Has anyone actually noticed the length and very slow taper of the tail it is actually longer than it's body and the shape and size of the hind feet, the toes look exceptionally long and splayed, years ago when we were researching BTS's for my son to own 1 we were told the tail should be 2/3 the size of the body with a fast smooth taper....... From the rear legs to the tip of the tail it just doesn't look BTS to me, unless they are diff in SE QLD, can someone comment on this. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling



Ron, you might be getting confused between Blue-tongue Skink and Pink-tongue Skink. The guy in the picture is a Pink-tongued Skink, as pointed out by BredliFreak, it belongs to the genus _Cyclodomorphus.

_Regarding the "forked tongue" there is a thread by moosenoose which has photos showing the bifurcated tongue that Jamie mentioned. 

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/101170-Pink-Tongue-Lizard-Pics


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes you are quite right, for some reason my brain did not register the word pink, or refused to lol. On further investigation on my part i found a pic of a PTS that looks just like the 1 in the post by [MENTION=42261]blackgnuzu[/MENTION], thanks BH. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------

